# Wika



## Inglip

Wika ng Reyna. - Said the queen

I am pretty sure 'wika ng reyna' means said the queen. I just want to check. The literal translation I get for wika is language, speech. 

Why is it not 'sinabi ng reyna'?

Is Wika how in a story a author would say - 'Said Tom, or Said the police officer'?


----------



## 082486

Sinabi ng Reyna is very common...
But Authors often use wika...


----------



## DotterKat

In all probability, the responses above are correct (wika ng Reyna = sinabi ng Reyna = (so) said the Queen).

If you are looking for another possibility, it could also mean (depending on the all-important context) the Queen's dialect or the Queen's manner of speaking. This would refer to something similar to "the Queen's English", or the most proper and grammatically correct way of speaking. For instance one could say in the exaggerated manner of courtly speech:

Ang makatang talumpati ay bukod-tanging binigkas sa wika ng Reyna. (_The poetic discourse was exclusively spoken in the Queen's English / in the most excruciatingly correct manner).

_However, I still agree that "so said the Queen" is probably the correct translation.


----------



## Inglip

So said the Queen is what it is. Just wondering why 'sinabi' wasn't chosen. 

Thanks


----------



## hero_bash

Inglip said:


> So said the Queen is what it is. Just wondering why 'sinabi' wasn't chosen.
> 
> Thanks



Filipino written prose often uses 'wika' rather than 'sinabi' though others may consider the use of it as archaic.

In real life situations however, it's more common to say 'sinabi' than 'wika'


----------



## mataripis

wika ng reyna and "sinabi ng reyna are both correct. the first one is old Tagalog and the second is common one or for ordinary conversation.


----------

